
Joseph Lubin: Forget Price – Ethereum Adoption Is Growing Rapidly - doener
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/joseph-lubin-forget-price-ethereum-025923697.html
======
LegendaryLegend
He’s not telling us that price is irrelevant. He’s trying to make the point,
mostly for mainstream media, that prices of cryptocurrencies and smart
contract platforms aren't indicative of progress. Instead, we should be
looking at the development and adoption that’s going on at an increasing rate
throughout 2018/2019, not price.

